# Anyone beefing up their fitness levels for teotwawki?



## Gazac55 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm starting to eat at least better and put the muscle on. I know that protein will be a huge demand for people if the shtf. Anyone else concerned about this?


----------



## MooseHead (Jan 5, 2012)

Not really exercising, but I'm going to the dentist more and to the doctor for more checkups.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

The same as moosehead is saying, going to the dentist and doctor more here.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I did just join a gym and stopped eating fast food, cut my pop intake to at most 1 12oz portion and have been taking more multivitamins.

The End of the world and....blank...know it...what word am I missing? I'm a fan of SHTF and WROL (shit hits the fan and without rule of law) shorter


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm trying to eat better, walking everyday. Each time it gets hard for me, I remind myself about when the shtf!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

They say to get a pedometer (thing that counts your steps) that way you can check your progress and challenge yourself to take more steps, I think I heard you take about 2000-5000 more steps if you have a pedometer...


----------



## ElennaRoma (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm a terrible eater, but I do exercise a lot. If I needed to get out of the area fast, then I can at least hike it.


----------



## Gazac55 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm eating a lot of protein right now, chicken, steak, fish. I'm thinking of going on one of those all muscle building diets. Not for sure though.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm doing it how I always did. Eat clean food and watch to not take 'their' medicine like fluoride and flu shots.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I handle money all day, and I rarely wash my hands, I know sounds gross as hell, but I think it's helped keep my immune system pretty strong. 

Stay away from hand sanitizer (unless you are touching poop and rotting and that kinda thing), I think it kills germs but your body needs to encounter some germs to build immunities. I used to get sick all the time, but I quit smoking and got my tonsils out and I get maybe one cold a year. Even when I get colds i just drink juice and water and they only last 3-4 days that way and are never that bad.

Just my thoughts....


----------



## WoodsLandCamo (Dec 31, 2011)

I would love to get my tonsils taken out, but I hear thats a huge surgery or rather hard surgery to recover from. I agree with the hand santizer as well, and in fact there is research where actually hurts your immune system. I agree with you on this.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Recovery time for Tonsils was about 10 days for me, some people do better, some do worse. I actually went back to work after 5 days, but think I should have waited 2-3 more. I'm really glad I got them removed, I feel great most of the time!

I read about that hand sanitizer stuff a long time ago how it would eventually degrade your immune system. I'll use it in a very nasty situation, but tend to shy away from it still.


----------



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

There are people that say that being a survivalist is both mental, physical as well as prepping. My opinion is that if you stay alive in a disaster then your a survivalist. Take for example people that have went down in a plane in snow covered mountains and survived months. Some had no military background, were unfit, and had no clue on survival. It took the wanting to survive that keep them alive.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with that, but if you are physically fit, you stand a better chance because you don't have to carry the extra weight around, your muscles are already used to being stretched and worked, so you stand less of a chance of ripping,tearing, or snapping ligaments and the like. Not saying people out of shape won't survive, but the people in shape, in SHTF, could potentially take advantage of those who are out of shape.


----------



## brandon1855 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would tend to agree with you. If you're in better shape, you are much better prepared to handle most situations. Whether that be a long hike for supplies, a hand-to-hand combat situation, maintaining food stores longer (because you eat less) and just general overall well-being. I would think the better shape you are in, the less likely you are to get sick or stay sick also.


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

This has actually been one of my main concerns so far. I live in a city, so being able to physically get out under my own power is big for me. I want to be in a physical condition to fireman carry anyone in my immediate family (I'm a tiny lady, so this is no mean feat) and run at least 10 miles carrying a 3-day bag. I've started weight lifting and really enjoy it. I'm at a 90 kilogram deadlift and a 75 kilogram squat right now. Fiance is 85 kg. I can carry him, but not fireman just due to bulk, and not very far. I should be able to drag him out of a burning house or out of sight of the road. My mom wouldn't be a problem.

Running isn't going as well, but I'm doing my first 5k event tomorrow and have started going to a "boot camp" class 3 times a week which is very much about functional fitness, running all over the city, especially hills and stairs. It's kicking my ass, which is good. When I'm better at running I'm going to be trying some parkour.

Also bought a bike and am getting used to riding long distances on it, and exploring all the cycle routes out of the city.


----------



## powertrip (Jun 25, 2012)

I have never been per say out of shape but I am putting a priority in building more strength and endurance. I have been using p90x for this.


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> I handle money all day, and I rarely wash my hands, I know sounds gross as hell, but I think it's helped keep my immune system pretty strong.
> 
> Stay away from hand sanitizer (unless you are touching poop and rotting and that kinda thing), I think it kills germs but your body needs to encounter some germs to build immunities. I used to get sick all the time, but I quit smoking and got my tonsils out and I get maybe one cold a year. Even when I get colds i just drink juice and water and they only last 3-4 days that way and are never that bad.
> 
> Just my thoughts....


I work in a hospital. Filth and pestilence EVERYWHERE lol.

Marinating in that cloud of germs and vile muck for 12 hour shifts 4 days a week has DEFINITELY made a huge difference in my immune system. It's been years since I had a cold to speak of. And you can imagine how many times I get coughed on during flu season!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I think physical fitness is just as important as mental fitness. If we are preparing, I believe one must include the body and mind. Both will be critical when SHTF occurs.


----------



## bigdv519 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm only partially doing it for a SHTF scenario, but I've been at an MMA gym for about 2 months now. In about 6 months total, I'm down 25lbs, (6'1", 255lbs starting weight), and I've gained some endurance/stamina. My brother and I are really getting into jogging with backpacks, and we even do some sprints. We have some hikes planned for later this summer, with our packs...just to see what we are capable of.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Like powertrip, I’ve never been out of shape (5’ 11”/ 182lbs.), but have definitely been more peaked than I am now. I'd like to lose 10lbs and then build it back on. I use a local trail with a series of rapid incline sequences to gauge my general cardio and stamina. With a 15lb pack, I’m definitely hitting the wall at the top. If someone where trying to track me down, at this point they'd win.

There’s a gym at the facility where I work, but I’ve never joined. I’ve already started increasing protein intake, getting more sleep and cutting back on the brewski’s. I need to stop down and signup as a member. I want much better endurance than I can muster now. That voice in my head says, ‘get ready… Sh-ts coming.”


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Those voices are wise!


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

Just signed up for my first powerlifting meet, this November.

Anybody who thinks they can mess with this tiny lady when SHTF is gonna get a barbell through the skull.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I average about 3 hour of cardio a week and try to do 30 minutes of weights 3 days a week. I ride a bike regularly and keep it in good condition, because that goes on the car bike rack if we have to bug out. I eat too much ice cream and candy but I did quite drinking and smoking several years ago.


----------



## Critter64 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a disabled vet so can't exercise much. Just being able to walk is a plus. Which is why I have 5 weapons. Which people get on me about. I just tell them I won't have to reload.


----------



## Critter64 (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh fu I'm jealous. Just kiddin I'm a disabled vet and wish I could work out.


----------

